# Pensacola beach



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Howhas the surf fishingbeenlately across from the Portofino ?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I was out there today for a little bit. Some schools of ladyfish were busting but not much else. The water was clear once you got past the clumps of grass 20 yards out.


----------

